# Pig roast question



## blacktie (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright, gang...
I'm a complete newbie here.  I'm thinking about buying a small pig to roast, but (now, please be kind... remember I'm new here) I wonder if it is possible to do a good job on a gas grill.  
(oh, no.... do I hear laughing?)
I want to buy a 30 pounder, give or take a few pounds.  I have a good sized, four burner grill with a rotisserie.  
Am I a'dreamin'?


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*A great way to cook a pig.*

Try a "la caja china" they are at lacajachina.com. I have one and have done over 20 pigs, lamb and lots of chickens. They are not that expensive. It you use a wired thermomter and it will be done perfectly. I did a whole lamb in 1 hour and it was overcooked. it is great for small pigs. 
Go look at a 30 lb pig it is probably bigger that your grill. Let me know if you need ideas


----------



## blacktie (Dec 23, 2007)

*looks good, but.....*

la caja china looks very cool, BUT.... I'm trying to get rid of STUFF, not accumulate more.  I guess part of my dilemma  is that I really have no idea what a 30 pound pig will look like.  How long, how wide, how much does it weigh.  OH, WAIT A MINUTE, I guess I DO know how much it will weigh.  (See, and you thought I was just a dumb blonde or something, huh?)  I've done a little internet surfing and can't quite come up with dimensions for a 30 pound pig.  Not exactly your typical google search, you know.  
Thanks


----------



## auntdot (Dec 24, 2007)

Blacktie your statement about trying to get rid of stuff, not accumulate, resounded here.

I still have an aquisitive urge though and the china caja is going to take some serious resistance.

But I am made of sturdy stuff - I hope.

Wait a minute, I was going to say something - gotta have a point here.

Oh yes, ask the person you are going to buy the piggy from.

If you find out would love to know, there are just the two of us here, but have always wanted to do a piggy.

Thanks and take care.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to DC Blacktie!!  Good luck with your pig - and that's the best I am able to offer you!!!


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think you can or would want to cook a 30lb on your outdoor grill.  You won't beleive the amount and grease that comes off a little piggy.  I saw a 34lb one yesterday in a butcher shop @ $2.50 lbs.  I think that is alot to feed about 10-13 people.  When I have to feed a crowd I but butts and shoulders and cook them.  The amount of meat to space is much higher.  Also they are easier to handle than a pig.

I need to downsize myself BUT "you can have my la caja china when you pry my cold dead fingers from it!"


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Set up a cheap rotisserie using hardware store items.   I'd rather use charcoal or wood for fuel.


----------



## blacktie (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank y'all for the suggestions.  I think I had a serious case of Superwoman Syndrome but it has since subsided.  So, I'm not going to roast this here pig --- at least not in the near future.  But I was able to do better than purchasing a China Box.  I discovered a friend who owns a China box.  I don't have to store it --- just invite her to the piggy roast if and when I ever get my act together and DO IT.  
blacktie


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, blacktie.  Welcome to DC.

I think you can do a pig on the gas grill with a rotissierie as long as it isn't bigger than the grill.  Actually, it may be a very good idea.  The most difficult aspect, temperature control, is a snap wioth the gas grill.

You will need a pan under the pig to collect the fat and juices.


----------

